# Short form one....



## Sandor (Jun 1, 2002)

How about Power Principles in Short One?

Short One gives examples of;

Marriage of Gravity
Torque (rotation and counter rotation)
Backup Mass

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 1, 2002)

What about "Spatial Orientation"?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



It is one's ability/inability to be perceptive and functional in situations such as:

The body inverted

The body rotating

The body at heights

The body in flight



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Why Is Spatial Orientation Important?
Safety in the martial arts is, of course, paramount. It is also dependent upon the student knowing where they are.

The execution of many skills relies on the correct training of some muscular action during the performance of the skill. The more aware the student is of what the body is doing, where the body is, where the limbs are relative to the body, etc., the safer the student will be.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


What Limits One's Spatial Orientation Abilities?
This motor attribute is governed for the most part, by the kinesthetic sense that is compromised of two main anatomical components: the Vestibular System and the Proprioceptive System. The Vestibular System consists of the semi-circular canals in the middle ear and the Proprioceptive System consists of many different sensory receptors in the muscles, tendons and ligaments that monitor the position of body parts relative to the body.

As with all other senses, the kinesthetic sense responds to concentrated usage with greater sensitivity and to lack of usage with reduced sensitivity. .


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



The material came from 4 years of hard work, the material is a direct quote form an ebook I wrote in teaching children.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



That would mean the person is dizzy or Blond


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.Jackson _
> 
> *The back elbow can also be thought of as a strike... making this movement combined with the inward block as a two man attack.
> 
> ...




This is similar to the B1a and B1b methods is it not??? instead of striking to the to the elbow you could apply one of these i think.  

Not sure if the Freestyle terminology is being used  correctly here???

~~~Salute~~~

Jeremy


----------



## Klondike93 (May 31, 2002)

The double factor would be the block with the back elbow?


:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm begining to see why it's important to not just look at the pictures, but to also read the text.


:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 1, 2002)

Torque and back up mass I understand, but where does marriage of gravity come in?


:asian:


----------



## Rainman (May 31, 2002)

It contains:

Blocks: Inward, outward, upward, downward

Stances: nuetral bow, cat stance, twist stance, etc- derivitives of a horse stance.

Concepts:  Double factor, methods, paths, 4 angles of attack using the clock principle-12-3-6 and 9 o'clock etc.

I think the Instructor defines.  The more precise the form the more the instructor has taught about it- or the more the student has been taught about using the tools of the trade.   I believe only then can the form start to define.   





:asian:


----------



## Rainman (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *The double factor would be the block with the back elbow?
> 
> ...



Sure is- as well as opposing forces.

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I'm begining to see why it's important to not just look at the pictures, but to also read the text.
> 
> ...



Right- and understanding depth ends with how far you want to take it.

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *What about "Spatial Orientation"? *



what's that? 

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Intersting material, where did it come from?

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *
> 
> The material came from 4 years of hard work, the material is a direct quote form an ebook I wrote in teaching children. *



Thanks for sharing that, do you uses spatial distortion as well?

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

is considered a dictionary of motion...... just what definitions are there.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

What about (not in any particular order)...

1.  Lowering height
2.  Narrowing width
3.  Increasing depth
4.  Breathing
5.  Proper Body Alignment
6.  Point of Origin
7.  Directional Harmony
8.  Coordinative Explosion
9.  Back Up Mass
10. Knee checks
11. Rear Buckles
12. Settling
13. Timing
14. Rotational Force (body) & (arms)
15. RLLR - LRRL Hand Coordination
16. LRRL - RLLR Foot Coordination
17. Others..........
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

and that's as low as it gets?:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

But that isn't nearly as much fun!:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2002)

NOW

:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Kalicombat (Jun 2, 2002)

Short Form 1, as stated in INFINITE INSIGHTS, Volume 5, teaches 17 points:
1. Staying down while in a stance.
2. To use an erect carriage.
3. Increasing peripheral vision
4. Always looking at your opponent.
5. Never exposing your back unnecessarily.
6. How to cover in a neutral bow stance.
7. To keep your head at a constant level while changing stances.
8. How to retreat from an opponent when you turn to face the then unkown.
9. Basic timing of hands and feet.
10. How to retreat from an opponent while retreating, (opposite hand, opposite foot).
11. Relaxing and tensing at the proper moment.
12. Angle changes in preparation for a mass attack.
13. How to use the opposite arm as a hidden weapon.
14. How to move up and down in an "L" pattern.
15. Repetition of the four basic blocks while you are retreating.
16. To have your block make contact at a distance from you so that your opponents punch will be diverted.
17. Crisp moves with snap and torque. 

Gary Catherman


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 31, 2002)

The transition from moving stance to stance with your blocks. The blocks crossing at a particular point across your centerline. Once again just my opinion.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2002)

Hmm.
My opinion is it occurs when you settle into your stances (rooting), I could be wrong but that's how I'd look at it.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

Stepping(transitions between stances), blocking, striking, multiple zones of defense/attack


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 3, 2002)

Whenever I asked my original instructor if there was anything I could do the improve my forms execution. His reply was almost always, "get lower..."

jb


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and that's as low as it gets?:shrug: *



Naw, I just dropped my stances.....


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *But that isn't nearly as much fun!:rofl: *




Hey wait a minute...this stuff is supposed to be fun too . Aw man, I never knew that...


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 1, 2002)

The back elbow can also be thought of as a strike... making this movement combined with the inward block as a two man attack.

The back elbow can also be thought of as a countergrab and pull against a grab and the inward block thought of as a strike against the opponents elbow for a break.



> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *The double factor would be the block with the back elbow?
> 
> ...


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 1, 2002)

And this is just the opening move!!!


----------



## C.E.Jackson (Jun 2, 2002)

If you wanted to take a good look at ALL the theories and principles, as well as possible self defense applications in Short Form 1 ... you could probably spend up to a year on this form ALONE!:shrug:


----------

